# early labour with icsi



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

Is it true that you have ealy labour with IVF/ICSI

Also my consultant tells me that I have higher chances of a c-section as its ivf/icsi why is that

I relly want a natural birth

also im just a panicker, have heard teh heartbeat or seen it at 4weeks, 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 15 weeks is it now ok to say that this pregnancy is going to be ok and viable.  Or should i wait till 20 week scan?

you always reassure me and help me feel better thank you for that, I am now 15weeks and five days

Tanisha


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've not read the study that your consultant must have done, but I'm not aware of prem labour being an issue, now that you are pregnant, everything should be treated as a normal pregnancy! Although I can't say 100% that everything will be fine, your chances of things going wrong now are significantly less than in the first trimester, go and tell the news, I bet you are bursting to!!
Take care,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

